

React and Glimmer vs. PaperclipJS (5x faster) - craigjc
http://paperclip-dbmonster.herokuapp.com/

======
ryanisinallofus
I don't think it's a bad thing that there are multiple competing front-end
frameworks in JS right now.

~~~
craigjc
PaperclipJS is actually a template engine. You can use it with any framework
such as Angular, Ember, or Backbone.

~~~
ryanisinallofus
Did you write Paperclip? I already love the API.

